# Heads up for New Yorkers, cops are giving out tickets in parks.



## unnamedny

I don't know for how long have this been happening, but here is the story. 

Today was very nice day in New York City (January 7) and probably many cyclists were out riding. I wasn't, but I went to the bike shop to do some maintenance on my road bike. While the mechanic was doing tune up on my bike, he told me that he had few customers today complained regarding tickets being given out (maybe summons) in Prospect park. Supposedly you are not allowed to ride faster than 25mph and you have to stop on every red light from now on. I don't know about riding with no hands on the handle bars, but that might be a violation too.

Be warned and be careful, next time you don't stop on red light or stop sign in the city, might mean a ticket for you.


----------



## rkdvsm

Don't want to start a debate, but stopping at lights and not going too fast around pedestrians is what cyclist should be doing at all times whether or not tickets are being distributed.


----------



## r_mutt

If you've never ridden in Central Park and Prospect Park, don't comment because you will have nothing useful to add.


----------



## vipergts

Seems like a regular day. Do not go over the speed limit and stop on red. Not sure what im missing here as both parks are not race tracks.


----------



## rkdvsm

so defensive! i have been to central park as both a cyclist and a pedestrian. the times i have been there it was pretty scary. but i agree if you have never been there then don't comment. you have nothing to add. :thumbsup:


----------



## r_mutt

rkdvsm said:


> so defensive! i have been to central park as both a cyclist and a pedestrian. the times i have been there it was pretty scary. but i agree if you have never been there then don't comment. you have nothing to add. :thumbsup:


i'm tired of reading self-righteous comments by people who have never ridden there in CP and PP. usually they insist that they don't have to have ridden there to know that you should be stopping at every stop light, but when in fact there are many nuances that someone wouldn't know about unless they have actually ridden there more than a handful of times. it's not a black and white situation. i'm not saying that 40 mph sprints and yelling at pedestrians crossing the street are warranted, but when the park is closed to traffic, cyclists should use judgment when crossing red lights. there's no point in stopping when there is no one in the crosswalk.


----------



## Vibe

sucks - i ride there all the time and run the stop lights because it is closed off to traffic and there aren't enough pedestrians to stop at EVERY stop light...


----------



## unnamedny

I made this topic to warn people and not to discuss how it's wrong to ride through the red lights. I'm going to have to agree with posters above that If you have never ridden around any park in NYC you are not going to post any useful comments. NYC do not have that many places to cycle around and with this sort of things we are being cut out even more.

Well here is the thing. Prospect park has cars running through, from morning until 7PM. There are 4 paths on the road, 1st line is for runners, second line is for cyclists last 2 are for cars. During the summer there are so many people running around the park that running path and cycling path are both taken by the runners. And even when there are not so many riders where are people just running on bicycle paths. This creates even more dangerous situation by pushing cyclists to car paths. Shouldn't the runners be getting tickets for pushing out cyclists to the car line?

Another thing is, why pedestrians are always right? if they are ready to give out tickets to cyclists at the park for red lights, why not give tickets for pedestrians for crossing at the red light?

I walk around as much as I cycle around. There are simply never too many cyclists on the roads, even during the summer. Bicycle is not a car, it does not take 5 feet of the road space, If you cycle, and you see someone crossing the road, you simply go around them, as simple as it gets. If there is large group of people crossing, well stopping a bike is not a such big deal. 

Both Central and Prospect park lights were designed for cars. Both parks have cars running at some points during the week. These lights should not be applied to cyclists.


----------



## AlanE

I've never ridden in PP, and only rode in CP once, but that was during the 5 Boro ride, so that probably doesn't count, so r_mutt might not find this useful, but here goes anyway: 

How much is the fine? What happens if you don't have any ID? If you have a drivers license, is the ticket registered against it?


----------



## stoked

This really blows. I used to ride in PP few times a week when I lived in BK.They are just targeting cyclist. Easy money for the city. I suggest to dismount and jaywalk with the bike on red lights.


----------



## tednugent

I have ridden in CP many times (and I don't mind stopping for red lights)... but everyone is going to disagree with me anyway...

But it boils down to the eternal struggle of a cyclist. We want the motorists to respect us, but many don't want to follow the rules of the world, becauses cyclists are not drivers of motor vehicles.

The bike safety advocates are trying to relay the message of cyclists should follow the rules of the road, and thus the written laws mirror that-- that cyclists must obey the same traffic rules as other motorists plus additional rules....

Because there are actual laws for cycling.... cops get to capitalize on that to generate some revenue....

If you don't want to get interrupted by traffic lights and tons of pedestrians, grab a zip car (or your own car), throw your bike inside (or on top or back), and travel somewhere outside of the 5 boros into a nearby boonies area, where there is less traffic, less pedestrians & less traffic lights to worry about (and cops busting your balls). IF you like climbing hills, plenty of those available.

NYC's rules on cycling (stuff cops can get you for):
http://www.nyc.gov/html/dot/downloads/pdf/bicyclerules_fy08_english.pdf


----------



## vipergts

Good point tednugent. Less of everything if your ride into New Jersey and up towards bear mountain on the back roads


----------



## AlanE

tednugent said:


> If you don't want to get interrupted by traffic lights and tons of pedestrians, grab a zip car (or your own car), throw your bike inside (or on top or back), and travel somewhere outside of the 5 boros into a nearby boonies area, where there is less traffic, less pedestrians & less traffic lights to worry about (and cops busting your balls).]


. . . or ride a rail-trail.


----------



## tednugent

I tried riding the D&R starting at 6MR down to about Princeton on my road bike... makes me appreciate the front fork on my 29er hardtail.


----------



## rkdvsm

tednugent said:


> I have ridden in CP many times (and I don't mind stopping for red lights)... but everyone is going to disagree with me anyway...
> 
> But it boils down to the eternal struggle of a cyclist. We want the motorists to respect us, but many don't want to follow the rules of the world, becauses cyclists are not drivers of motor vehicles.
> 
> The bike safety advocates are trying to relay the message of cyclists should follow the rules of the road, and thus the written laws mirror that-- that cyclists must obey the same traffic rules as other motorists plus additional rules....


I totally agree. As a supporter of Transportation Alternatives (TA), an organization that advocates safe bicycle riding in NYC, I can't imagine how we as cyclists want the respect of motorist and the same rights to the road, if we are not willing to follow the the same rules especially in a crowded place like NYC. I know that it seems unreasonable to wait at lights when no one is around, and maybe in the boondocks that's okay, but the point is that we can't pick and choose what we want to follow. The rules are there to promote safety. 

Some rules might be unreasonable like having cyclist register their bikes (good thing that didn't happen, yet), but rules like having working headlights and taillights (another issue I see with cyclists) and stopping at red lights and stop signs seem quite fair. The problem seems that it is more of an inconvenience that is preventing some cyclists to follow it and not that the law is actually unfair.


----------



## bq_or_bust

i ride in both central and prospect parks. 

i was in prospect park the afternoon of the day noted, jan 7. i saw more police presence, but, i did not see any cyclist pulled over during my 9 laps. maybe we got lucky.

here are the rules of PP & CP:

Safety and Rules

The Official Website of Central Park - Bicycle Riding

a couple of questions:

1) were the cyclist ticketed in blatant violation of the rules (i.e., blowing by when pedestrians were on the crosswalk and very close to the cyclist) ?

2) how can speed be enforced if the cyclist does not have a speedometer or at least a reliable one?


----------



## r_mutt

i agree that stopping at lights is a good thing for cyclists riding on nyc streets, but, when there are no cars in the park, and just pedestrians, then the cyclists and pedestrians should use their judgement when crossing crosswalks and lights.

rkdvsm, there's a distinction between riding on a street with traffic and pedestrians and one that's closed to vehicular traffic (the parks).


----------



## gingerkid

Dont ride in NCY because cops dont like you. i need five post to post what i really ame here for


----------



## cxboy

r_mutt said:


> If you've never ridden in Central Park and Prospect Park, don't comment because you will have nothing useful to add.


This guy is so right, I can name you five world class cyclist that would have never made it out of new york if they did'nt go fast at Prospect or Central park...


----------



## bq_or_bust

*ZOOMERS, Please don't ruin it for all cyclists.*

.
i cycle and run through both central and prospect parks. on occassion, i walk through central park. i also cycle in the streets before they had bike lanes.

i understand the reason why the police have to change the mentality of some of the cyclists in these parks. they fly right through the lights, coming within inches of UNAWARE people and people with the light. without the cars, we cyclists are the next deadly weapon. going 15+ mph can cause a lot of injuries. it doesn't matter whose light it is because the pedestrians have the right-of-way ALL THE TIME. these pedestrians tell the police and then there is demand for enforcement to the umpth degree that makes it not enjoyable for us in the park. why not just roll through traffic lights, slowing down for pedestrian and start up again. it is only a few seconds of your time to prevent problems.

i've done a few slow down, no pedal, roll through the red light with a police car next to me without issues. of course, each officer has their own rules.

i've been on the receiving end of a cyclist whizzing by me. it's fast and scary. try it out and see how you feel. so treat pedestrians the way you want to be treated when you are one.


----------



## bmach

Reading this just shows how pompous some riders are. Like if you have never been to any of the parks don't post because you have nothing to add. I will add something BITE ME!! You arrogant bastards are the same ones who whine about cars and those "red necks" that drive pickups. You can't have it both ways. We all have rules of the road that are to be followed, if you don't follow them you risk a ticket. If you get ticket shut up about it, it was self inflicted. And some riders can not understand why we are not liked, well it is very obvious to me as to why. Flame on


----------



## Stroy

I'm new to the forum and have a question for other cyclists who train in Central Park regularly. I live in NYC so most of my cycling is done in Central Park. On the one hand I'm extremely grateful to live in a major city and have a decent place to train. On the other hand, I'm wondering if anyone else is irritated by people that are older than 18 years of age on skateboards that zig zag/slalom on a Saturday/Sunday when there are tons of other people running, cycling, etc. If I ever do hit someone, I hope it's one of those jerk offs. Talk about being selfish and oblivious to others. I'm also pretty stunned by the amount of Upper East Side mommies that cross the street with their strollers without even looking to see if any traffic is coming. Jeez, I know that they can have surgery to fix their noses but you'd think they'd at least be somewhat concerned about their babies. Sorry for the sarcasm and negativity. It's just that I consider myself a safe and conscientious cyclist and I try to respect everyone else that uses the park. It irritates me when cyclists are singled out by the police when I see plenty of other people disobeying the rules/laws. Why, for instance, are jay walkers not fined?


----------



## Steely_Mikey

*Heads up today*

NYPD out if full force today. Just got back from a few quick loops on central part and counted no less than 5 vehicles waiting just past traffic lights for cyclists. Oh and my favorite was the 2 cops with their radar guns checking for speeding cyclists. I also got handed a nice pamphlet with great info on cycling tips for safety(sarasm)..while i watched 1 guy get ticketed. I should end this post now before the rage comes out in me. so heads up to all it may be best to just hit 9w(and ride single file of course)


----------



## r_mutt

sunday afternoon in the park is for freds. i only ride in the park on weekdays when it's closed to traffic. weekends in CP is a [email protected] so don't bother. 

bmach knows this because he rides in Central Park all the time. what are the rules of the road in CP when the park is closed to vehicular traffic bmach? can you go through red lights when cars are no in the park? you're out of your element donnie.


----------



## rkdvsm

bmach said:


> Reading this just shows how pompous some riders are. Like if you have never been to any of the parks don't post because you have nothing to add. I will add something BITE ME!! You arrogant bastards are the same ones who whine about cars and those "red necks" that drive pickups. You can't have it both ways. We all have rules of the road that are to be followed, if you don't follow them you risk a ticket. If you get ticket shut up about it, it was self inflicted. And some riders can not understand why we are not liked, well it is very obvious to me as to why. Flame on


This. Imagine an automobile forum where someone started a thread that went..."Cops ticketing drivers on 9W for speeding and racing through stop lights. Watch out!" We as cyclists would say, Right on! They should get ticketed for speeding. Why? Because it's unsafe! Pure and simple.

Imagine if we read comments on there from drivers who whined about how it's not fair because pedestrians jay-walk or cyclists get to do it. It would be absurd. We would tell drivers to get humble and take your lesson like a man (or woman).

Well, the same thing is happening to cyclists. Cops are ticketing those who don't stop at lights and those who ride way too fast around pedestrians. Let's be humble and accept that some of us (not all) need to hear this. No need to call us self-righteous. No need to get defensive. No need to complain. Just do it.

By the way, I have read many posts and even seem some youtube videos where cyclists approach a driver who almost hit them because they were driving too close to the shoulder or did a left hook, right cross, etc. These cyclists somehow caught up with that driver and offered, unsolicited advice on how to be more safe. The driver probably didn't like to hear a cyclist do that, but I totally understand why these cyclists did it. Those drivers need to hear that what they did was wrong. (Although, I know that people caution against approaching anyone.) Still, the point is, if some of us are so eager to give advice to drivers about their driving habits, then we need to be able to receive correction as well.


----------



## rkdvsm

bmach said:


> Reading this just shows how pompous some riders are. Like if you have never been to any of the parks don't post because you have nothing to add


I was thinking the same thing when someone said that to me. As if they know where I ride? What a big ASSumption to make. Actually, I do ride in the NYC parks, but who cares??? What if I didn't??? What difference does it make?

And they have the nerve to say we're self-righteous?


----------



## Steely_Mikey

wow-A friendly head up about cops signaling out cyclists turns into an angry flame war. I hate riding CP on weekends but unfortunately its the only place to get in a quick ride from where I live. I dont recommend it to any cyclist and i certainly would encourage those to ride recklessly through the park at any time. To me no different than the guy who flashes his headlights to warn of the cop staked out up ahead, or would you dis-approve of that as well? Or maybe you are all people who never drive 40+mph in a 40? 

now I remember why I stopped using the forums...


----------



## rkdvsm

Steely_Mikey said:


> To me no different than the guy who flashes his headlights to warn of the cop staked out up ahead, or would you dis-approve of that as well? Or maybe you are all people who never drive 40+mph in a 40?
> 
> now I remember why I stopped using the forums...


Actually, cops have pulled people over for that...flashing headlights to warn other drivers of a cop. It's a friendly gesture sure, but it can get you in hot water.

Trust me, no one intends to start a flame war. I didn't at least. It's just that if you do the right thing from the start then there's no reason to warn anyone of anything. And yes, I do drive 40+ in a 40, but your analogy falls short in many ways. I won't go into all the details about why, but I will say this. My intention and my reason for warning people to stop at the red and use headlights is (and this is big) is for their safety and the safety of others. 

If people did that, then there is no need to warn cyclists of cops. Unless you prefer we be on our best behaviors only when someone is there to catch us. Just picture drivers having this same attitude...as cyclists we wouldn't stand for it. Driving nicely around cyclists only when cops are around to ticket drivers and acting like a-holes when no one is there to ticket them (drivers). I would tell those drivers to yield to cyclists whether there were cops around or not. Getting yelled at for this only reveals their defensiveness and inability to receive correction.

Well, I truly apologize if I came off the wrong way. My intention was also to help, but at the root cause of this. Anyway, good day and continue to ride safe!


----------



## JC650

Is there that big of a problem there with cyclists that they devote that many resources to bike enforcement?


----------



## dnmoss

Stroy said:


> I'm new to the forum and have a question for other cyclists who train in Central Park regularly. I live in NYC so most of my cycling is done in Central Park. On the one hand I'm extremely grateful to live in a major city and have a decent place to train. On the other hand, I'm wondering if anyone else is irritated by people that are older than 18 years of age on skateboards that zig zag/slalom on a Saturday/Sunday when there are tons of other people running, cycling, etc. If I ever do hit someone, I hope it's one of those jerk offs. Talk about being selfish and oblivious to others. I'm also pretty stunned by the amount of Upper East Side mommies that cross the street with their strollers without even looking to see if any traffic is coming. Jeez, I know that they can have surgery to fix their noses but you'd think they'd at least be somewhat concerned about their babies. Sorry for the sarcasm and negativity. It's just that I consider myself a safe and conscientious cyclist and I try to respect everyone else that uses the park. It irritates me when cyclists are singled out by the police when I see plenty of other people disobeying the rules/laws. Why, for instance, are jay walkers not fined?


Train in CP weekday mornings before 6am or in the evenings after 8pm. Never any other time or you might as well call it a casual spin. Everything you said is pretty much right, but does not change the fact that CP during the weekends is not a good place to get a workout. If it's Saturday or Sunday, the other side of the GW is a much better place to train.


----------



## bmach

Hey r mutt here they are


Pedestrians have the right of way at all times.
At crosswalks, cyclists must slow down, yield to pedestrians and then proceed cautiously.
Cycling is prohibited on all pedestrian pathways.
Cyclists are required to obey all traffic laws, such as traffic signals, stop signs, and a maximum speed limit of 25 mph, though it is recommended they travel at a speed appropriate to their surroundings.
The law requires that children under 14 years of age wear a helmet, but it is recommended that all cyclists wear a helmet.
They must always travel counterclockwise around the park.
Cyclists must use only the outer half of the recreation lane when the drives are open to cars; when they are closed to cars, cyclists must stay out of the recreation lane which is for runners and walkers only.

So where does it say you can run traffic signals and speed?????

As I said if you break the rules and get a ticket suck it up and stfu.


----------



## framesti

*central park*



Steely_Mikey said:


> Oh and my favorite was the 2 cops with their radar guns checking for speeding cyclists.


I don't live there so I won't comment. But NY sounds like a bad place to live.

If writing tickets earned them no money, do you think they would be doing this and caring for your safety?


----------



## jesselash

framesti said:


> I don't live there so I won't comment. But NY sounds like a bad place to live.


haha... it's not ALL bad.


----------



## r_mutt

bmach said:


> Hey r mutt here they are
> 
> 
> Pedestrians have the right of way at all times.
> At crosswalks, cyclists must slow down, yield to pedestrians and then proceed cautiously.
> Cycling is prohibited on all pedestrian pathways.
> Cyclists are required to obey all traffic laws, such as traffic signals, stop signs, and a maximum speed limit of 25 mph, though it is recommended they travel at a speed appropriate to their surroundings.
> The law requires that children under 14 years of age wear a helmet, but it is recommended that all cyclists wear a helmet.
> They must always travel counterclockwise around the park.
> Cyclists must use only the outer half of the recreation lane when the drives are open to cars; when they are closed to cars, cyclists must stay out of the recreation lane which is for runners and walkers only.
> 
> So where does it say you can run traffic signals and speed?????
> 
> As I said if you break the rules and get a ticket suck it up and stfu.


i don't need to cut and paste those rules because i already know them. i've been riding in the park all my life. if you actually rode in the park, you would know that it's legal to "run red lights" in the park when it's closed to vehicular traffic as long as you yield to pedestrians in the crosswalks. this is how it always was and remains after much debate last year between the CP Conservancy, the local police, and members of the cycling community. old news to new yorkers.

you are a perfect example of why i wrote: 



r_mutt said:


> If you've never ridden in Central Park and Prospect Park, don't comment because you will have nothing useful to add.


maybe you should take your own advice -stfu.


----------



## bmach

First thing if people were obeying the rules the cops would not be there ticketing anyone. Second of all if it is not in writing the it is not a law so as I said you get stopped suck it up and pay the ticket.


----------



## rkdvsm

bmach said:


> First thing if people were obeying the rules the cops would not be there ticketing anyone. Second of all if it is not in writing the it is not a law so as I said you get stopped suck it up and pay the ticket.


I'm with you. I was with a friend one night as we were driving home. He slowed down to stop at the light, but because it was late, there was no one at the intersection - no cars no people. He decided to go and, sure enough, there was a cop there to give us a ticket.

Now, we knew the law, but we told him that there was no one around. We told the cop that we weren't going to hit anyone, and in fact, we were right. We didn't hit anyone; everything was fine. But guess what happened next...he still gave my friend the ticket.

I thought cyclists are supposed to follow the same rules as cars. Did I miss something or are cyclists now exempt from this in New York City parks? Show me where it's legal and I will stfu! I'll even apologize and stand corrected. It wouldn't be the first time. Yes, it's humbling, but I will, in fact, actually be happy to know that it's legal to run red lights when no one is around. I mean, many cyclists do it now anyway, but to know that it's legal will at least allow me to do it with a clear conscious.


----------



## r_mutt

bmach said:


> First thing if people were obeying the rules the cops would not be there ticketing anyone. Second of all if it is not in writing the it is not a law so as I said you get stopped suck it up and pay the ticket.


You really have no clue as to what really happened in the park last winter do you? You have no idea what went on in the meetings between cycling advocates, the police, and the CP parks dept. go reread the local papers and streetsblog and maybe you can comment with some kind of intelligence. ATM, you're lost at sea.


----------



## bmach

So people are getting tickets just for hahas because the police have nothing better to do? Or is this where trainees get to practice giving out tickets so the when they are out on the street they can graduate to real cars. WOW must be a tough place to ride where you get ticketed for doing nothing wrong. Guess I will just stay away from there no need to be hassled for just obeying the rules of the road. Enjoy your riding and stay safe.


----------



## tednugent

anyone remember this year's Tour De Queens?

we were stopped in PP (as they cleared out traffic)... and while standing around.. there was an awesome crash between a roadie flying on PP and a jogger.... happened in front of the cop also....

in this case, the jogger decided to all the sudden run in front of the cyclist caused said accident. No one was really hurt... they got up and continued on, after a large crowd of people stared at them.

the jogger was wearing headphones.... which is another pet peeve of mine... joggers and cyclists on headphones.... you can warn them all you want.... they won't hear you coming...


----------



## stoked

I heard on the radio today that except for murder all other crime rate including rape and robbery was on the increase compare to last year. I think NYPD resources can be used to fight real crime than writing tickets to cyclist "speeding" 30mph in a 25mph zone. Seriously!


----------



## johnlink

r_mutt said:


> ...it's legal to "run red lights" in the park when it's closed to vehicular traffic as long as you yield to pedestrians in the crosswalks. this is how it always was and remains after much debate last year between the CP Conservancy, the local police, and members of the cycling community.


Would you please provide support for your claim that it's legal to run red lights when the park is closed to vehicular traffic? I think it ought to be legal and I run red lights under those conditions, but I assume it is not legal.


----------



## r_mutt

“Consensus” Reached to Reduce Central Park Bike Ticketing | Transportation Nation


----------



## johnlink

r_mutt said:


> “Consensus” Reached to Reduce Central Park Bike Ticketing | Transportation Nation


Thank you for the link, but I don't see that it supports your assertion that running red lights is legal when the park is closed to vehicular traffic. From the article cited above:



> Council Member Brewer stressed the police did not formally endorse any plan. “It’s not a new law, but it could be a practice,” she said. “The overall concept is: if there’s a red light and there’s pedestrian, the rules apply, you have to stop on a bicycle. If there’s a red light and no pedestrian, you can go on,” she said.


----------



## r_mutt

like many things in NYC, there exists a gray area open to interpretation. this is part of the reason that people who aren't familiar with Central Park and riding a bike in it can't simply read the rule book and assume that it's cut and dry.


----------



## rkdvsm

r_mutt said:


> like many things in NYC, there exists a gray area open to interpretation. this is part of the reason that people who aren't familiar with Central Park and riding a bike in it can't simply read the rule book and assume that it's cut and dry.


No joke. My friend who is very familiar with CP got a ticket the other day crossing a red light. According to him (and I have no reason not to believe him), the intersection was clear, yet he still received a ticket.

You think he can go to court and get his ticket waived if he shows the judge that website you posted? Or rather if he argues that there are gray areas and that he can't just go by what's in the rulebook?

Edit: Going on that website, I found one or two stories where cyclists had similar experiences as the one I just posted. How come they're getting tickets?


----------



## bmach

Here is your answer, they did not give total freedom to run lights. And the use of the word focus leaves grey unfocused areas to still give tickets.



consensus view was that the police would continue to enforce the law, but would focus their ticketing on cyclists who speed through lights when there is a pedestrian in the crosswalk waiting to cross.”


----------



## rkdvsm

bmach said:


> Here is your answer, they did not give total freedom to run lights. And the use of the word focus leaves grey unfocused areas to still give tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> consensus view was that the police would continue to enforce the law, but would focus their ticketing on cyclists who speed through lights when there is a pedestrian in the crosswalk waiting to cross.”


Sorry bmach, I know the answer. It was just a bad attempt to get the other guy to realize that reading about consensus opinion in blogs and websites don't make things legal. There is no way my friend or the other people who received tickets at CP will get off freely by showing the judge a blog as support for their claim of innocence.


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> I tried riding the D&R starting at 6MR down to about Princeton on my road bike... makes me appreciate the front fork on my 29er hardtail.


Aside. Where is a good place to access that? Especially with kids.


----------



## tednugent

NJBiker72 said:


> Aside. Where is a good place to access that? Especially with kids.


At 6 Mile Run


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> At 6 Mile Run


Thanks. Parking there too? Went down the other day and the spot was not encouraging for the kids. Ended up going back to Oak Ridge Park.


----------



## tednugent

NJBiker72 said:


> Thanks. Parking there too? Went down the other day and the spot was not encouraging for the kids. Ended up going back to Oak Ridge Park.


there is parking on canal road for 6MR itseld.

There is additional parking on Blackwell Mills Rd, in between Millstone River & Canal


----------

